# Αγωνιστικό Bodybuilding > Eλληνικοί Αγώνες > 2010s >  NAC Διαγωνισμός Μr & Ms Hellas & Greek King 2016 (21  Μαϊου - Στάδιο Ειρήνης & Φιλίας)

## Polyneikos

Ο διαγωνισμός Μr & Ms Hellas 2016 της NAC Hellas θα πραγματοποιηθεί το Σάββατο στις 21 Μαϊου, στο Στάδιο Ειρήνης και Φιλίας, στην αίθουσα Μελίνα Μερκούρη.
Αναμένεται μέσα σε όλα τα events του διαγωνισμού η παρουσία αθλητή πρόσφατων Mr Olympia.

----------


## Polyneikos

Από οτι ενημερώθηκα ,στον διαγωνισμό της NAC θα ενσωματωθεί το Greek King, διοργάνωση του Στέλιου Κτιστάκη.
Πιστεύω θα εχουμε κάποιες λεπτομέρειες σύντομα από την NAC Hellas.

----------


## NAC Hellas

Θα θελαμε να ανακοινωσουμε στους διαγωνιζομενους αθλητες οπως και στο φιλαθλο κοινο οτι ο μεγαλος προσεχης Διαγωνισμος θα συμπεριλαμβανει τον διαγωνισμο GREEK KING του Στελιου Κτιστακη,τον οποιο ευχαριστουμε πολυ για την μεγαλη του συνεισφορα στον συγκεκριμενο Διαγωνισμο.

 Αυτο θα δωσει ακομα μεγαλυτερο κινητρο στους αθλητες να συμμετασχουν σε ενα Διαγωνισμο με μεγαλο γοητρο.
 Επισης καλο ειναι να γνωριζουν ολοι οι αθλητες οτι μονος Διαγωνισμος που μπορει να διεξαχθει με τον διακριτικο τιτλο Mr.& Ms.Hellas ,ειναι εδω και δυο χρονια μονο απο την NAC Hellas καθως ο τιτλος αυτος εχει κατοχυρωθει και νομικα και σαν πνευματικο δικαιωμα απο αυτη.

 Η διαδικασια θα ειναι πολυ απλη.Ο κυριως Διαγωνισμος Μr.& Ms.Hellas θα διεξαχθει οπως παντα,απλως οσοι νικητες κατηγοριων τυχαινει να ειναι αλλοδαποι θα διαγωνισθουν μεταξυ τους για τον τιτλο Greek King.Αυτο θα διεξαχθει αμεσως πριν τον Γενικο τιτλο των κατηγοριων Bodybuilding.
 Σε περιπτωση που ο νικητης του Greek King οταν διαγωνισθει για τον Γενικο τιτλο τον κερδισει, θα ειναι Mr.Hellas και Greek King.

 Αναφερουμε επισης οτι ο μεγαλος Διαγωνισμος,ο οποιος εχει σαν μοναδικο σπονσορα τα BODYBUILDING CLUB θα εχει σαν επισημο καλεσμενο εναν απο τους μεγαλυτερους νικητες Mr.Olympia ολων των εποχων,το ονομα του οποιου θα ανακοινωθει συντομα.


 Απο το Προεδρειο της NAC HELLAS,
 Ο Προεδρος της,Σοφοκλης Ταιηλορ.

----------


## Muscleboss

Πρόεδρε ευχαριστούμε για την ενημερωση και καλή επιτυχία στον αγώνα  :03. Thumb up: 




> Αναφερουμε επισης οτι ο μεγαλος Διαγωνισμος,ο οποιος εχει σαν μοναδικο σπονσορα τα BODYBUILDING CLUB θα εχει σαν επισημο καλεσμενο εναν απο τους μεγαλυτερους νικητες Mr.Olympia ολων των εποχων,το ονομα του οποιου θα ανακοινωθει συντομα.


Δηλαδή ή Dorian, ή Coleman, ή Haney, σωστά; :01. Mr. Green:

----------


## Γιώργος Ν. Τουλιάτος

Καλεσμένος θα είναι ο πλουσιότερος Mr.Olympia στην ιστορία

----------


## NAC Hellas

Η NAC HELLAS σε αναγνωριση της δυσκολης οικονομικης καταστασης στην χωρα μας θα μειωσει δραστικα το κοστος των εισιτηριων του μεγαλου Διαγωνισμου.
 Πιο συγκεκριμενα οι θεσεις VIP θα μειωθουν στα 12 ευρω απο τα 15 που στοιχιζαν ως τωρα και στα 8 ευρω τα υπολοιπα απο τα 12 που στοιχιζαν ως τωρα.
 Ο Συνδεσμος μας ουδεποτε ειχε σαν στοχο το προσωπικο οικονομικο οφελος απο την διεξαγωγη των Διαγωνισμων μας παρα μονο την καλυψη των εξοδων διεξαγωγης αυτων και την καλυψη των εξοδων της Ελληνικης Αποστολης της NAC HELLAS στους διεθνεις Διαγωνισμους του Συνδεσμου μας.

 Απο το Προεδρειο της NAC HELLAS,
 Ο Προεδρος της,Σοφοκλης Ταιηλορ.

----------


## Polyneikos

> Καλεσμένος θα είναι ο πλουσιότερος Mr.Olympia στην ιστορία


O Arnold ; :01. Mr. Green:

----------


## Γιώργος Ν. Τουλιάτος

> O Arnold ;




4Χ 200.000$ (MR.O 2006,2007,2009,2010)
6Χ150.000 $ (MR.O runner-up 2000-2011) 
2Χ 150.000 $ (ASC 2002,2003) 
1X 30.000$ (MR.O 2013)
1X 30.000$ (IRONMAN 2003) 
1X 40.000$ (SAN FRA PRO 2003)
1X 50.000$ (NYC PRO 2000)

>2.000.000$ μόνο από αγώνες στις ΗΠΑ (χώρια τα ευρωπαικά grand prix)
Μαζί με την εταιρία του,τις χορηγίες,συμβόλαια και προσωπική περιουσία από την οικογένεια του,είναι όχι μόνο ο πλουσιότερος,αλλά και ο πιο διάσημος IFBB PRO με τη μεγαλύτερη επιρροή.

----------


## Polyneikos

Βασικά Γιωργό αστειεύτηκα, αν και παρόλα αυτά δεν νομίζω να έχει μεγαλύτερη περιουσία από τον Arnold ο Jay,o οποίος κόβει αρκετό χρήμα, απο ταινίες, επενδύσεις, Arnold Classics, κτλ. Ας μην εμβαθυνουμε όμως στα φορολογικά τους :03. Thumb up: 

O Jay φαντάζομαι δεν θα κάνει κάποιο guest, πιθανόν κάποιο σεμινάριο ή και προπόνηση; Υπάρχει καποια συμφωνία;

----------


## NAC Hellas

> Βασικά Γιωργό αστειεύτηκα, αν και παρόλα αυτά δεν νομίζω να έχει μεγαλύτερη περιουσία από τον Arnold ο Jay,o οποίος κόβει αρκετό χρήμα, απο ταινίες, επενδύσεις, Arnold Classics, κτλ. Ας μην εμβαθυνουμε όμως στα φορολογικά τους
> 
> O Jay φαντάζομαι δεν θα κάνει κάποιο guest, πιθανόν κάποιο σεμινάριο ή και προπόνηση; Υπάρχει καποια συμφωνία;


 Κυριοι σας ευχαριστουμε για το ενδιαφερον σας αλλα επειδη υπαρχει ο κινδυνος της παραπληροφορησης,ενημερωνουμε επισημα οτι καμμια συμφωνια δεν εχει υπογραφει ακομα με κανεναν.
 Φυσικα,υπαρχουν συζητησεις με τεραστια ονοματα του χωρου μεταξυ των οποιων και ο δημοφιλεστατος Jay. 
 Aυτη τη χρονικη στιγμη ,το πιο πιθανο φανταζει να υπαρχει η παρουσια του Franco Columbu,ο οποιος ανοιχτα πλεον στηριζει και την NAC.
 Ενδεικτικα στις 8 και 9 Μαιου θα διεξαχθει το διεθνες Grand Prix της NAC ,Franco Columbu Classic με μεγαλα χρηματικα επαθλα.
 Υπαρχει μεγαλο εδεχομενο να εχουμε και επιπλεον καλεσμενο,με τον Jay να ειναι ενας απο τους πιθανους να ειναι στη θεση αυτη.

 Σ.Σ Οσοι αθλητες επιθυμουν να Διαγωνισθουν στο Franco Columbo Classic,παρακαλουνται να επικοινωνησουν μαζι μου.

 Απο το Προεδρειο της NAC HELLAS,
 Ο Προεδρος της,Σοφοκλης Ταιηλορ.

----------


## TRIANTAFYLLOU

Δεν ξέρω για τούς νεότερους αλλα οι παλιότεροι με περισσότερο ενθουσιασμό θα δεχτούν την παρουσία του Φράνκο Κολούμπο σε κάποιον αγώνα , γιατι είναι πιο σπάνιο να δεί κανείς ενα τόσο παλιό αθλητή που άφησε την δική του ιστορία στο χώρο παρα ένα νεότερο μρ Ολύμπια , που ακόμη και σε διάφγορα σεμινάρια παρουσιάσεις , φωτο , περιοδικα και διαδίκτυο τον βλέπει κανείς πιο συχνά 

πάντως μπράβο στη ΝΑΚ και στο πρόεδρο της τον Σοφοκλή Τέηλορ και τον χορηγό ,  :03. Clap:  για το μεράκι και το ενδιαφέρον που δείχνουν ώστε να υπάρχει έξτρα δέλεαρ για τούς θεατές στούς αγώνες τους
Γιατι το ββ μπορεί να είναι ένα άθλημα αλλα δεν μπορεί να είναι σαν τα άλλα αθλήματα , είναι σόου και όπως έλεγε και κάποιος παλιός διοργανωτής ο Ζαπατίνας αν θυμάμαι καλα , είναι άθλημα σάλας κάτι σαν το θέατρο

----------


## NAC Hellas

Θα θελαμε να ενημερωσουμε το φιλαθλο κοινο οτι ανεξαρτητα του ποιος θα ειναι ο επισημος καλεσμενος,γκεστ θα κανει ο Λεφ Σιδηροπουλος ο οποιος αναμενεται να εμφανιστει βαρυτερος σε κιλα καθως αυτο ειναι το πλανο του το οποιο εχει σχεδιασει ο προπονητης του Σταυρος Τριουλιδης.
 Ο Λεφ εχει αρχισει την προετοιμασια του για το NAC Mr.Universe 2016 στο οποιο θα διεκδικησει την επανακατακτηση του τιτλου και αν ειναι επιτυχης θα διεκδικησει μεσω IFBB και συμφωνα με τις ισχουσες διαδικασιες, την Pro Card.

 Απο το Προεδρειο της NAC HELLAS,
 Ο Προεδρος της,Σοφοκλης Ταιηλορ.

----------


## NAC Hellas

Στον μεγαλο μας προσεχη Διαγωνισμο ο οποιος θα διεξαχθει προς τιμην της προσφατα αδικοχαμενης Αντιπροεδρου της NAC HELLAS Τουλας Νομικου ανακοινωνουμε οτι θα προσελθουν δυο διεθνεις κριτες με μεγαλη πειρα ,και συκγεκριμενα οι Κκοι Dawson και Tyson απο την Μεγαλη Βρεττανια.
 Τα αποτελεσματα και η βαθμολογια καθε κριτη θα δημοσιευθουν αμεσως μετα τον Διαγωνισμο.

 Απο το Προεδρειο της NAC HELLAS,
 Ο Προεδρος της,Σοφοκλης Ταιηλορ.

----------


## TRIANTAFYLLOU

λογική και σωστη αυτη η κίνηση σαν ελάχιστος φόρος τιμής στη μνήμη της αδικοχαμένης Τούλας Νομικού , όπως και καλή η κίνηση για κριτες εκτός Ελλαδας , περισσότερο αυτο θα έχει σαν ανταπόκριση στο να μην υπάρχουν γκρίνιες για μεροληψίες , γιατι η κρίση στους αγωνες όταν είναι αντικειμενική και αμερόληπτη δεν τιθεται θέμα 
Και όλο αυτο με την ανακοίνωση της βαθμολογίας ανα κριτή , είναι καλό στην υπηρεσία της διαφάνειας , αλλα καμια φορά ΄'εχει και τα αρνητικά ώς πρός τα γνωστα που γίνονται καμια φορα που ζητάνε μετα εξηγήσεις απο τούς κριτες για το τι και πώς και γιατί 

Πιστευω απο όλες τις απόψεις θα είναι ένας αγώνας πάλι ενα κλίκ πιο πάνω σε όλους τούς τομείς , οργάνωση , επίπεδο , συμμετοχές  :03. Thumb up:

----------


## Polyneikos

Η ΑΦΙΣΣΑ ΤΟΥ ΔΙΑΓΩΝΙΣΜΟΥ ΜR & MS HELLAS & GREEK KING THΣ NAC HELLAS

----------


## NAC Hellas

Ειμαστε στην ευχαριστη θεση να σας ανακοινωσουμε οτι στον μεγαλο Διαγωνισμο και στον οποιο διοργανωτης ειναι το καταστημα 

PROTEIN PARK του επροσωπου Δημοσιων σχεσεων της NAC,Βασιλης Γαλανης,επισημος προσκελημενος δεν θα ειναι αλλος απο τον 

ιδιο τον JAY CUTLER!!

 Eισιτηρια για τον Διαγωνισμο προπωλουνται απο ολα τα υποκαταστηματα των BODYBUILDING CLUB στην Αττικη.

 Απ το Προεδρειο της NAC HELLAS,

 O Προεδρος της, Σοφοκλης Ταιηλορ.

----------


## Γιώργος Ν. Τουλιάτος

> Ειμαστε στην ευχαριστη θεση να σας ανακοινωσουμε οτι στον μεγαλο Διαγωνισμο και στον οποιο διοργανωτης ειναι το καταστημα 
> 
> PROTEIN PARK του επροσωπου Δημοσιων σχεσεων της NAC,Βασιλης Γαλανης,επισημος προσκελημενος δεν θα ειναι αλλος απο τον 
> 
> ιδιο τον JAY CUTLER!!
> 
>  Eισιτηρια για τον Διαγωνισμο προπωλουνται απο ολα τα υποκαταστηματα των BODYBUILDING CLUB στην Αττικη.
> 
>  Απ το Προεδρειο της NAC HELLAS,
> ...


Συγχαρητήρια,θα γίνει και σεμινάριο από τον επίσημο χορηγό bbclub.Aναμένεται και μια ανακοίνωση που θα ταράξει τα νερά...

----------


## Polyneikos

Σπουδαία είδηση, οπότε ο Jay καθιερώνει σιγα σιγα στις επισκέψεις του στην Ελλάδα :03. Thumb up: 
Πλην της ημέρας του αγώνα, έχει κανονιστεί και κάποια άλλη εμφάνισή του;

----------


## NAC Hellas

> Σπουδαία είδηση, οπότε ο Jay καθιερώνει σιγα σιγα στις επισκέψεις του στην Ελλάδα
> Πλην της ημέρας του αγώνα, έχει κανονιστεί και κάποια άλλη εμφάνισή του;


 Η απαντηση ειναι οχι Κωστα.Ο Jay θα δωσει σεμιναριο πριν τον Διαγωνισμο ,τον οποιο μπορουνε να παρακολουθησουν δωρεαν οσοι προσελθουν με εισιτηριο του Διαγωνισμου.Ειναι μοναδικη ευκαιρια για το αγωνιστικο κοινο να του υποβαλλει τις ερωτησεις τους καθως δεν θα κανει αλλη εμφανιση στην Ελλαδα  για αρκετα μεγαλο χρονικο διαστημα.

 Ο Προεδρος της NAC HELLAS,Σοφοκλης Ταιηλορ

----------


## Γιώργος Ν. Τουλιάτος

Από όσο είχα ακούσει όταν ήμουν στην Κολωνία,θα ταξιδέψει στη συμπρωτεύουσα για ένα σεμινάριο.

----------


## Polyneikos

Από πρόσφατη ενημέρωση, Guest Poser στο NAC Μr  Hellas 2016 θα είναι ο *Χρήστος Πιστόλας!*

----------


## NAC Hellas

> Από πρόσφατη ενημέρωση, Guest Poser στο NAC Μr  Hellas 2016 θα είναι ο *Χρήστος Πιστόλας!*


 Mια μικρη διευκρινηση προς αποφυγη παρεξηγησεων πανω σε αυτο θεμα.

 Γκεστ ποζερ θα ειναι ΚΑΙ ο Χρηστος.Ο Λεφ Σιδηροπουλος θα κανει κανονικα την ρουτινα του γκεστ ποζινγκ.


 Ο Προεδρος της NAC HELLAS,Σοφοκλης Ταιηλορ.

----------


## NAC Hellas

Θα θελαμε να ενημερωσουμε τους αθλητες οτι θα υπαρξει τελεση Overall Athletic και Overall Body Athletic.

 Συμμετεχοντες στην διαδικασια του Overall Athletic ειναι οι νικητες των κατηγοριων Junior Athletic,Athletic +40,

Athletic +50,Athletic 1 και Athletic 2. 

Αντιστοιχα στο Overall Body Athletic οι νικητες των κατηγοριων Junior Body Athletic,Body Athletic +40,Body Athletic+50,

Body Athletic 1 και  Body Athletic 2


 Απο το Προεδρειο της NAC HELLAS.

----------


## panos dimako

μπραβο πολυ καλη κινηση εκ μερους της ομοσπονδιας

----------


## Polyneikos

Στον διαγωνισμό της NAC Mr & Ms Hellas & Greek King, μαζί με την πρόσκληση-εισητήριο, θα διανέμεται ΔΩΡΕΑΝ το περιοδικ*ο MUSCLEMAG* με εξώφυλλο τον *Jay Cutler.*
Θα υπάρχει η δυνατότητα σε όλους τους θεατές , να υπογραφεί το εξώφυλλο από τον ίδιο τον Jay Cutler!
Hδη υπάρχει η πληροφόρηση από την NAC Hellas οτι από την ζήτηση των εισητηρίων, θα υπάρχει sold out!

----------


## Polyneikos

O *Jay Cutler* είναι ήδη στην Αθήνα και έχει επισκεφθεί καταστήματα των BBCLUB και στα κεντρικά της εταιρίας με επίκεντρο το αυριανό Mr & Ms Hellas της NAC.

Με τον πρωταθλητή και coach *Σταύρο Τριουλίδη*




Με τον υπεύθυνο δημοσίων σχέσεων* Δημήτρη Νικολάου* και τον συνεργάτη των BB CLUB, *Γιώργο Τουλιάτο
*

----------


## Γιώργος Ν. Τουλιάτος

Στο σεμινάριο που έγινε στο Σ.Ε.Φ



Κατά την άφιξη του στο αεροδρόμιο



Στο βράχο της Ακρόπολης

----------


## Tolis 1989

*ΓΕΝΙΚΟΣ ΝΙΚΗΤΗΣ OVERALL ΚΑΤΗΓΟΡΙΑΣ BODYBUILDING: ΣΤΡΑΤΟΣ ΜΑΚΡΗΣ!*

----------


## Tolis 1989

Ομιλία σεμινάριο από τον 4 φορές Mr Olympia Jay Cutler.

----------


## Tolis 1989

*Miss Models :* 4 συμμετοχές

----------


## Tolis 1989

*Miss Fitness* : 2 συμμετοχές

----------


## Tolis 1989

*Athletic* *Juniors :* 7 συμμετοχές

----------


## Polyneikos

Tολη και Χρήστο, ευχαριστούμε για την χθεσινή ανταπόκριση του αγώνα,well done!
Βλέπω αψογες φωτογραφίες και φυσικά περιμένω και τα σχόλια του Χρήστου!

----------


## Χρήστος Τριανταφύλλου

Ενας απο τους συγχρονους Θρυλους του παγκοσμιου ΒΒing,* o Jay Cutler* ,εδωσε σεμιναριο απαντωντας σε ολες τις ερωτησεις. 
  Με την συμπαθητικη του παρουσια κ χωρις ιχνος βεντετισμου δημιουργησε ενα ομορφο κλιμα για ολους τους τυχερους παρευρισκομενους που τον καταχειροκροτησαν.
Ειπε οτι ειναι η δευτερη φορα που επισκεπτεται την Ελλαδα ,περναει πολυ ομορφα κ αισθανεται πολυ οικεια. 
Ειχε σκοπο να συνεχισει με ταξιδακι στην Σαντορινη αν κ οπως θα δουμε αργοτερα με προσκληση αθλητη θα επισκευτει κ την Μυκονο στο τριημερο του Αγ. Πνευματος :01. Wink: 
Στο πανελ μαζι του ηταν ο Δημητρης Νικολαου σαν συντονιστης ,ο Γιωργος Τουλιατος σαν μεταφραστης κ οι πρωταθλητες Σταυρος Τριουλιδης κ Λευτερης Σιδηροπουλος καθώς και ο ραδιοφωνικός παραγωγός, Πετρος Πολυχρονίδης.
Επισης υπηρχε κ μεταφραστης στην νοηματικη.

----------


## Χρήστος Τριανταφύλλου

> Tολη και Χρήστο, ευχαριστούμε για την χθεσινή ανταπόκριση του αγώνα,well done!
> Βλέπω αψογες φωτογραφίες και φυσικά περιμένω και τα σχόλια του Χρήστου!


Τπτ Κωστα ,εσυ εχτες ειχες την τιμητικη σου κ δικαιολογεισαι :01. Wink:  Προσπαθησαμε κ οτι μπορεσαμε καναμε ,αλλα αισθανομασταν ακεφαλοι! :01. Wink:

----------


## Χρήστος Τριανταφύλλου

*Μiss Models* και δυσκολα τα πραγματα για την επιτροπη μια κ οπως φαινεται κ στις φωτογραφιες ηταν κ οι τεσσερις κουκλες κ γυμνασμενες ,ολα θα κρινονταν στις λεπτομερειες κ κατα κρισην.




*4η Νο 66 η Σοφια Ζαφειριου* που μου φανηκε κ η πιο γυμνασμενη μυικα ,πολυ ομορφα ομως κ χωρις καμια υπερβολη.
*3η Νο 18 η Ιωαννα Κοτοπουλου* πολυ καλη κ αυτη, *2η η Νο 20 Ηλιοσταλακτη Φαρμακη* πολυ βελτιωμενη σωματικα κ με προσωπο-χαμογελο οτι υποδηλωνει το ονομα της :01. Smile:  ,κ στην* 1η θεση το Νο70  κ νικητρια της κατηγοριας η Κεραμιδα Ευαγγελια* ,αλλη κουκλα αυτη :01. Wink:  κ με πιο λεπτομερειες στο σωμα της.

----------


## Χρήστος Τριανταφύλλου

*Miss Fitness

**2η η Ευθυμια Αβραμιδου Νο 17* με μια μικρη βελτιωση απο την προηγουμενη εβδομαδα που ''επαιξε'' κ  εντυπωσιασε με την χορογραφια της.
*1η η Αμαλια Μπηρου Νο 75* πολυ ομορφα γυμνασμενη.

----------


## Χρήστος Τριανταφύλλου

*Juniors Athletic

* 

Eπειδη ενας αθλητης της κατηγοριας ηταν 15 χρονων μονον ,τον κατεταξαν σε νεοσυστατη κατηγορια *Super Juniors.* Hταν ο μικρος :01. Wink: * Ιακωβος  Εγγλεζος Νο 91* ,σιγουρα θα κανει πολλους συμμαθητες του να αναρωτιουνται :01. Wink: . Και πολυ καλη η κινηση της Nac να επιβραβευσει την προσπαθεια του με αυτον τον τροπο.

Ο *Σπυρος Οικονομου Νο 57* ευκολα 1ος ,στη 2η θεση το *Νο 37 Χαραλαμπος Ζαχαροπουλος* με τους καλυτερους κοιλιακους ,*3ος ο Αντωνης Μπαρσανιαν Νο 14* ομορφα συμμετρικος κ αυτος κ κατω απο 19 ετων :03. Clap:  ,στην *4η θεση ο Δημητρης Κατσαμπαλης Νο 15* ,που δεν ικανοποιηθηκε απο την θεση του (ειχε παιξει κ την προηγουμενη εβδομαδα κ ειχε βγει δευτερος) . Ηταν περισσοτερο μυωδης απο τους 2 κ 3 ,αλλα ηταν αρκετα ''σφιχτος'' στην παρουσιαση του κ καποια αρνητικα σωματικα σημεια τον πηγαν πισω.
*5ος ο Σωτηρης Μπραουνας Νο 21* κ *6ος ο Ανεστης Σταμελος Νο 32.*

*Σορρυ για καποια ονοματα που πιθανον να μην ακουστηκαν καλα ,με την επισημη κατασταση πιστευω θα διορθωθουν

----------


## Tolis 1989

*Athletic 40+:* 6 συμμετοχές

----------


## Tolis 1989

*Οι κατηγορίες  Athletic 1*  & η *Athletic +50* βγηκαν μαζί στην σκηνή

*Athletic 1* : 7 συμμετοχές
*Athletic +50* : 1 συμμετοχή

----------


## Χρήστος Τριανταφύλλου

*Athletic +40

*




Στην 6η θεση ο *Λεωνιδας Κοκωτσης Νο 80* ,''φονεας γιγαντων'' ετσι τον λεω εγω :01. Wink:  μια κ σε προηγουμενους αγωνες ειχε κερδισει καποια φαβορι με την καλη του γραμμωση ,ιδιως στα ποδια. Και αυτη  τη φορα ηταν καλος ,οχι τοσο ομως ωστε να συνεχισει το ''φονικο του εργο'' :01. Smile: 
*5ος ο Γιωργος Παπαλεξης Νο 11* ,σιγουρα καλυτερος απο την προηγουμενη εβδομαδα.
*4ος ο Δημακοπουλος Παναγιωτης Νο 10* οπως παντα στη γνωστη του πολυ καλη κατασταση καθε αλλο παρα ευχαριστημενος οταν ακουσε την θεση του.
Οχι κ αδικα πιστευω μια κ ο *3ος  συμπαθης Καλμουκος Θεοδωρος Νο 43* δεν ειχε πιασει την γραμμωση των προηγουμενων εμφανισεων του κ φαινοταν πιο ''μαλακος'' ,ιδιως στον κορμο.
Ο *2ος Νικος Πετρακιδης Νο 35* αυτη τη φορα το σωμα του επιασε εφηβικη φορμα :01. Wink:  ,μικροτερος μυικα αλλα σε τελεια κατασταση για τα δεδομενα του κ αυτο φαινοταν καλυτερα στην ποζα relax.
Και *1ος ο Γιωργος Νατσιος Νο 41* που ηταν καθαρα ο καλυτερος.

----------


## vaggan

ο δημακοπουλος με εξαισιους κοιλιακους και δικεφαλους που κοβουν απιστευτα το χανει πολυ στα ποδια αλλα σιγουρα δεν ηταν εδω για τεταρτος

----------


## Χρήστος Τριανταφύλλου

*Athletic +50 
*Μια μονο συμμετοχη ,ο *Νικος Σταμιλης Νο 74*. Ηταν καλος ομως κ πιστευω εαν συμμετειχαν κ οι μονιμοι της κατηγοριας Σοφουλακης, Θεολογης θα υπηρχε καλος ανταγωνισμος.

*Αthletic Ι*
Καθαρα νομιζω 1ος ο *Σταθης Θεοδωριτσης Νο 52*. Απο εκει κ περα κ οι αλλοι ηταν καλοι με *2ο τον Κωστα Μοδινο Νο 25* ,*3ος ο Κωστας.....Νο 56 ,4ος ο Χαραλαμπος Χιωτελης Νο 51 ,5ος ο Θανος Κατσαρος Νο 38 ,6ος ο Θωμας Κορκοβας Νο 65* με ωραιο καλουπι κ 7ος το Νο 29.

----------


## Tolis 1989

*Body Athletic+40* 2 συμμετοχές.
*Body Athletic +50* 1 συμμετοχή.

----------


## Χρήστος Τριανταφύλλου

Στους *Body Athletic +50  μονο ο Δημητρης Ψωμιαδης Νο 64* αλλα ηταν καλος! Καλυτερο χρωμα ηθελε κ ισως λιγο καλυτερη σκηνικη παρουσια αλλα ηταν πραγματικα καλος!
*
Body Athletic +40 k 1ος Ο Σωκρατης Πετιδης Νο 47* πολυ βελτιωμενος απο τις περσινες του εμφανισεις , θα ηθελα να τον ξαναδω ομως στην κατασταση που ηταν πριν δυο χρονια ακριβως στον ιδιο αγωνα στο Αμφιθεατρο Δαις. Φυσικα εαν μπορεσει ο συμπαθης 44χρονος ''Κραζεις; Θαυμαζεις!'' :01. Wink: 
Κ *2ος ο Χαραλαμπος Αντωνιου Νο 12.*

----------


## Tolis 1989

Βράβευση τιμητικής πλακέτας στον συγγραφέα *Γιώργου Μποτίνη* για το βιβλίο του *''Οι πρωτοπόροι''* από τον γιατρό* Γιώργο Τουλιάτο.


*






Βράβευση επίσης στους *Χρήστο Πιστόλα , Βασίλη Βραχνή & Ελένη Ζαβιτσάνου* για τις διακρίσεις τους πέρυσι στους διεθνείς αγώνες της NAC.

----------


## Χρήστος Τριανταφύλλου

Για οποιον ενδιαφερεται να μαθει το πως γεννηθηκε το ΒΒing στην Ελλαδα ,πως εκανε τα πρωτα του βηματα , βιογραφικα-εμπειριες των τοτε αθλητων ,μεσα απο το ματι του Συγγραφεα *Γιωργου Μποτινη* νομιζω πως δεν πρεπει να λειπουν *''Οι Πρωτοποροι''* απο την βιβλιοθηκη τους.

--
Ο *Βασιλης Βραχνης* μεσα στα ρουχα του κ ο* Χρηστος Πιστολας* (χωρις αυτα :01. Wink: ) δειχνουν οτι ειναι σε δρομο για μεγαλα πραγματα στο κοντινο μελλον.

----------


## Tolis 1989

Guest poser του αγώνα ο *Χρήστος Πιστόλας*.










Και ο *Λευτέρης Σιδηρόπουλος*.

----------


## Tolis 1989

*Guest poser - Λευτέρης Σιδηρόπουλος


*

----------


## Χρήστος Τριανταφύλλου

Ο *Χρηστος Πιστολας* οπως ειδαμε δεν ηταν κοντα σε αγωνιστικη κατασταση αλλα θα περιμενουμε να δουμε  τα ωφελη πανω του απο την αυξηση του ογκου του οταν θα ειναι.


Τον LEF   :01. Wink:  οταν τον εβλεπα να καθεται μεσα στην φορμα του με προσωπο οχι ιδιαιτερα ''κομμενο'' ,θεωρησα τα λογια  του Δημητρη Νικολαου κ του Σοφ. Ταιηλορ οτι ειναι στην καλυτερη του κ εξαιρετικη κατασταση ως υπερβολικα.
Καταλαβα οτι επεσα εξω ομως οταν ο *Λευτερης Σιδηροπουλος* ανεβηκε στη σκηνη κ αρχισε να ποζαρει. 
Πραγματι ηταν σε σχεδον αγωνιστικη φορμα με περισσοτερα κιλα ,χαιροσουν να τον βλεπεις! 
 Η ανοδικη του πορεια με την βοηθεια του προπονητη του Σταυρου Τριουλιδη φαινεται θα εχει συνεχεια  :01. Wink: .

----------


## Muscleboss

Χρήστο και Τόλη ευχαριστούμε πολύ για το ρεπορτάζ!  :03. Clap: 

Ο Λευτέρης Σιδηρόπουλος, εμφανώς στην καλύτερη φόρμα του! Αναμένουμε με ενδιαφέρον την επόμενη αγωνιστική του εμφάνιση.

----------


## Χρήστος Τριανταφύλλου

* Body Athletic I* με τρεις συμμετοχες.


Ευκολα *1ος ο Δημητρης Μαρινοπουλος Νο 33* με περισσοτερο γεμισμα απο την προηγουμενη εβδομαδα.
 Στην ποζα διπλη δικεφαλων θυμιζει Γιαννη Γκινη με λιγοτερη μυικοτητα φυσικα ,αλλα ομορφοτερο σχημα.
*2ος ο Νικος Αντωνιαδης, Νο 49* με καλες σκληρες μαζες κ αυτος.
Και *3ος ο Σπυρος Γεροντας Νο 101* με δυνατο του σημειο τα ποδια.

----------


## Χρήστος Τριανταφύλλου

> Χρήστο και Τόλη ευχαριστούμε πολύ για το ρεπορτάζ! 
> 
> Ο Λευτέρης Σιδηρόπουλος, εμφανώς στην καλύτερη φόρμα του! Αναμένουμε με ενδιαφέρον την επόμενη αγωνιστική του εμφάνιση.


Γεια σου Πανο :02. Welcome:  Αν κ ''ακεφαλοι'' οτι μπορεσαμε καναμε :01. Wink: .

----------


## Χρήστος Τριανταφύλλου

*Overall Athletic*

Νικητης ο εξαιρετικα μυωδης *Γιωργος Νατσιος*.

----------


## Χρήστος Τριανταφύλλου

*Overall Body Athletic*

Νικητής ο αγαλμάτινος *Δημήτρης* *Μαρινόπουλος

*

----------


## Χρήστος Τριανταφύλλου

*Κατηγορια FirstTimers* 3 συμμετοχες

Δεν ειναι ακριβως αρχαριοι οι αθλητες αυτης της κατηγοριας ,απλως ειναι  πρωτοεμφανιζομενοι κ μπορουν να λαβουν μερος σε αυτην.

Στην *1η θεση* λοιπον ευκολα κ καθαρα *ο Δημητρης Δρακος* Νο 26 ,*2ος ο Ανδρεας Κουκουβιτακης* Νο 31 με καλυτερα ποδια κ πιο λεπτομερειες απο τον* 3ο Βασιλη Δριτση* Νο 13.

----------


## Polyneikos

*Όλες οι φωτογραφίες του αγώνα έχουν ανέβει στο Multimedia-Gallery !

*

----------


## Χρήστος Τριανταφύλλου

*Juniors BB* 1 Συμμετοχη

Junior μονο ενας ,αλλα τι ενας! Σε διαστασεις κ αναλογιες μου θυμιζε κατι Μιστερ Αμερικα Juniors προ εικοσαετιας +. Βεβαια ειναι στην αρχη του ακομη αλλα τα γονιδια ειναι παροντα για μεγαλη εξελιξη εαν συνεχισει. Ηταν ο Γιωργος Βασιλοπουλος με το Νο 124.


*ΒΒing Aνδρων +40* 3 Συμμετοχες

Στην *3η θεση ο Παναγιωτης Κουσουλακος Νο 42* δεν μπορεσε να φτασει την περσινη του κατασταση. Μαλιστα οταν βγηκε αρχικα στην σκηνη φαινοταν οτι ηταν εξαντλημενος κ ειχε προβλημα ,θα πρεπει να χρωσταει χαρη στον Jay Cutler :01. Wink:  που βγηκε στην σκηνη να χαιρετισει κ αναγκαστικα διεκοψε την κατηγορια.   Αυτα τα 15  λεπτα περιπου ηταν αρκετα για τον Παναγιωτη να εμφανιστει εμφανως καλυτερα ,μεχρι κ να  :01. Wink:  μπορουσε. Ισως λιγο νερο η ηλεκτρολυτες να ηταν η αιτια.
Στην *2η θεση ο Κων/νος Ντατσιος Νο 46* κ στην *1η θεση ο Νικος Μιχος Νο 22.*

----------


## Χρήστος Τριανταφύλλου

*Κατηγορια Β.Β Men Masters +50*

*1oς ο Ντερτινης Γιωργος* Νο 98 που καταφερε να γραμμωσει οσο παει :01. Wink:  ,*2ος ο Λατσο Αντρεικο* Νο 61 βελτιωμενος κ αυτος σε ποιοτητα δερματος κ *3ος ο Στιβακτακης Αντωνης* Νο 63 με το συμμετρικο  μπαλαρισμενο σωμα του.

----------


## Χρήστος Τριανταφύλλου

*Κατηγοριες  ΒΒ Μen 4 3 2 1*
4 Κατηγοριες 6 Συμμετοχες μαζι στην σκηνη

Οταν στις βασικες κατηγοριες ΒΒing στις 4 κατηγοριες εχει μονο 6 αθλητες ,σιγουρα κατι προβληματιζει.

Παμε λοιπον στην *ΒΒ 4* με *1ον* τον μυωδη κ γραμμωμενο *Στρατο Μακρη Νο 28* κ *2ο* τον επισης καλο *Ζωσιμαδη Παναγιωτη Νο 53* ,περιπου κοντα σε σωματοτυπο κ οι δυο.

Στην *ΒΒ 3* μονο ο *Αγγελος Καλουδης Νο 50* που προσωπικα με ειχε αντυπωσιασει στον αγωνα της προηγουμενης εβδομαδας , ειχε χασει λιγο απο την φρεσκαδα του.

*ΒΒ 2* κ εδω μονο ο *Αυγερινος Μαμαντακης Νο 88* καλοσχημος κ αυτος αλλα χωρις πολυ γραμμωση.

Κ στην* ΒΒ 1* Xωρις δυσκολια *1ος ο Σωτηρης Φιλος* Νο 122 με ομορφη κ συμμετρικη παρουσια κ *2ος* ο *Νικος Νταιμας Νο 60.*

----------


## Χρήστος Τριανταφύλλου

Κατηγορια *Physique Ι* 6 Συμμετοχες

Ημουν περιεργος να δω προς τα που ''εκλειναν'' οι πρωτες θεσεις ,αναμεσα στους πολυ αισθησιακους ,συμμετρικους κ καλλιγραμμους Νο 27 κ 30 ; Η αναμεσα στους ''μπομπατους'' μυικα αλλα κ συμμετρικους Νο 36 κ 45;
Τελικα *1ος ο Ζηγορης Κων. Νο 45* που δεν μπορουσε να παραβληθει η τελεια μυικοτητα του μια κ ηταν κ συμμετρικος ,*2ος Νικ Παλαμαρας Νο 36* κοντα στα ιδια επιπεδα κ αυτος ,κ παμε τωρα στους δυο τελεια καλλιγραμμους :01. Wink:  με *3ο τον Παναγιωτη Λιανη Νο 27* κ* 4ο τον Χρηστο Κυπραιο Νο 30.*
*5ος ο Βλαχος Βασιλειου* Νο 34 ,*6ος ο ...Νο 24* κ *7ος ο Χρηστος Μανικης* Νο 77.
Γενικα ηταν μια πολυ δυνατη κατηγορια! :03. Clap:

----------


## Χρήστος Τριανταφύλλου

*Physique ΙΙ* , 3 Συμμετοχες

Στην* 3η θεση ο Αλευριτης Αλεξανδρος* Νο 84 πολυ πιο ''καθαρος'' απο την συμμετοχη του την προηγουμενη εβδομαδα ,παντα ανετος κ χαμογελαστος αλλα νομιζω δεν πατησε τις ποζες του οσο θα επρεπε.  Eιναι  ο αθλητης που προσκαλεσε τον Jay Cutler στην Μυκονο για το τριημερο του Αγ, Πνευματος.
Στην ερωτηση του Δημητρη Νικολαου...εαν δεν μπορεσει να ερθει ο Jay κ ερθει αντ αυτου ο προεδρος πειραζει; :01. Mr. Green: 
Για να παρει την απαντηση <<Ε...αν αλλαξει λιγο τα κυπελα ,κατι μπορει να γινει! :01. ROFL: 
Στην *2η θεση ο Σωτηρης Σπυρης* Νο 23 που φετος ειναι βελτιωμενος κ εχει καλα πλασαρισματα οπου παιζει.
Και *1ος* ποιος αλλος; :01. Wink:  *Ο Χριστοφορος Βουλγαρελης* οπως παντα ''Μιστερ Κομματιας''! :01. Wink:  Αν κ φαινοταν λιγο πιο κουρασμενος απο την προηγουμενη εβδομαδα ,κ στο προσωπο κ στο σωμα.  Πραγμα το οποιο διορθωσε μονο μεσα σε μια μερα στην επομενη εμφανιση του ο εμπειρος Χριστοφορος.
Παντως θα ειχε ενδιαφερον εαν υπηρχε κ overall στην Physique να τον βλεπαμε διπλα στον πολυ καλο Ζυγορη Κων. νικητη της *Physique I.*

----------


## ΜrΚommatias

Εδω θα ηθελα να πω πως για τον διαγωνισμο της Νac δεν ειχα σκοπο να κατεβω απλα ηρθα να δω και να βοηθησω μια κοπελα στο βαψιμο της!Κυριολεκτικα την τελευταια στιγμη πηρα μερος μιας και καποιοι φιλοι μου ειπαν να παιξω!Μαγιω δεν ειχα και οπως βλεπετε και απο τις φωτογραφιες φορεσα ενα προχειρο σορτσακι που μου εδωσε ο φιλος μου Δημακοπουλος!Τελικα ολα πηγαν μια χαρα!!!

----------


## Χρήστος Τριανταφύλλου

*OVERALL BB*

Kαι φτασαμε στην τελευταια κατηγορια για τον γενικο τιτλο ΒΒing.
Eπτα νικητες κατηγοριων  ανεβηκαν πανω στην σκηνη αλλα φανηκε οτι ο τιτλος θα πηγαινε σε εναν απο τους τρεις .
Τον συμμετρικο κ ομορφα δουλεμενο παντου Σωτηρη Φιλο ,τον πιο σκληρα μυωδη κ γραμμωμενο Στρατο Μακρη κ τον μπαλαρισμενο ''γεματο'' με ωραιο καλουπι Αγγελο Καλουδη.
Τελικα μετα απο πολλα Comparisons ,γενικος νικητης *ο Στρατος Μακρης!*

----------


## Γιώργος Ν. Τουλιάτος

> Συνημμένο Αρχείο 105392
> 
> Στο σεμινάριο που έγινε στο Σ.Ε.Φ
> 
> Συνημμένο Αρχείο 105393
> 
> Κατά την άφιξη του στο αεροδρόμιο
> 
> Συνημμένο Αρχείο 105394
> ...




Tελευταίο βράδυ του Jay και της Monique στην Αθήνα,όπου δειπνήσαμε σε εστιατόριο της Κηφισιάς

----------


## Polyneikos

Σε αυτο το σημείο θα ήθελα να ευχαριστησω προσωπικα τον Χρήστο και τον Τόλη που καλύψαν φοβερά τον αγώνα, τοσο με τις φωτογραφίες αλλά και με τα σχόλια του Χρηστου, προσωπικα αν και δεν παρευρεθηκα, μπήκα στο πετσί του αγώνα. :03. Clap:

----------


## Polyneikos

Ωραίο Team Γιώργο  :01. Wink:   :03. Thumb up: 




> Tελευταίο βράδυ του Jay και της Monique στην Αθήνα,όπου δειπνήσαμε σε εστιατόριο της Κηφισιάς

----------


## Γιώργος Ν. Τουλιάτος

https://www.facebook.com/yorgos.toul...395260/?type=3

Και η τελική ανακοίνωση,ως κερασάκι στην τούρτα.Ας ελπίσουμε πως αυτή η συνεργασία θα αποτελέσει την απαρχή για την εξέλιξη και τη διεθνή καριέρα του Λ.Σ,με τη συνεργασία των J.C-Σ.Τ

----------


## Χρήστος Τριανταφύλλου

Οτι καλυτερο για τον ΛΕΦ γιατι το αξιζει ,κ σαν αθλητης κ σαν ανθρωπος που ειναι προσγειωμενος κ παντα δεκτικος.

----------


## TRIANTAFYLLOU

πραγματικά ευχόμαστε το καλύτερο για τον Λευτέρη γιατι το αξίζει και σαν αθλητής αλλα και σαν άνθρωπος προσγειωμένος και προσηλωμένος στον στόχο του 
και κάθε σοβαρη βοήθεια είναι έξτρα κίνητρο να ανέβει ακόμη πιο ψηλά  :03. Thumb up:

----------


## Γιώργος Ν. Τουλιάτος

> Συνημμένο Αρχείο 105392
> 
> Στο σεμινάριο που έγινε στο Σ.Ε.Φ
> 
> Συνημμένο Αρχείο 105393
> 
> Κατά την άφιξη του στο αεροδρόμιο
> 
> Συνημμένο Αρχείο 105394
> ...


https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=4LMO...ature=youtu.be 

το σεμινάριο

----------


## NAC Hellas

ΚΑΤΗΓΟΡΙΕΣ ΓΥΝΑΙΚΩΝ.
 ΘΕΣΗ   ΑΡΙΘΜΟΣ
                          MS. MODEL
    1       70          Ευαγγελια Κεραμιδα
    2       20          Ηλιοσταλαχτη Φαρμακη
    3       18          Ιωαννα Κοτοπουλου 
    4       66          Σοφια Ζαφειριου  

                          ΜS.FITNESS
    1       75          Aμαλια Μπυρου
    2       17          Ευθυμια Αβραμιδου  


                                                                             ΚΑΤΗΓΟΡΙΕΣ ΑΝΔΡΩΝ
                          SUPER JUNIOR ATHLETIC
    1                    Ιακωβος Εγγλεζος

                          JUNIOR ATHLETIC
    1        57         Σπυρος ΟΙκονομου
    2        37         Χαραλαμπος Ζαχαρογλου
    3        14         Αντωνης Μπαρσαμιαν
    4        15         Δημητρης Κασαμπαλης
    5        21         Σωτηρης Παραουνας
    6        32         Ανεστης Σταμελλος  

                         ATHLETIC +50
    1        74        Νικος Σταμιρης

                         ATHLETIC +40
    1        41        Γιωργος Νατσιος
    2        35        Νικος Πετρακιδης
    3        43        Θοδωρος Καλμουκος
    4        10        Παναγιωτης Δημακοπουλος
    5        11        Γιωργος Παπαλεξης
    6        80        Λεωνιδας Κοκοτσης

                         ATHLETIC 1
    1        52        Σταθης Θοδωριτσης
    2        25        Κωνσταντινος Γουδινος
    3        56        Μαντας Φωτακοπουλος
    4        51        Χαραλαμπος Χιωτελλης
    5        38        Θανος Κατσαρος
    6        65        Θωμος Χορμοβας
    -        29        Δημητρης Ζιωγας          

                         ATHLETIC OVERALL
                         Γιωργος Νατσιος

                         BODY ATHLETIC +50
    1         64       Δημητρης Ψωμιαδης

                         BODY ATHLETIC +40
    1         47       Σωκρατης Πετιδης
    2         12       Χαραλαμπος Αντωνιου

                         BODY ATHLETIC 1
    1         33       Δημητρης Μαρινοπουλος
    2         49       Νικος Ανδρονιαδης
    3         101     Σπυρος Γεροντας

                         OVERAL BODY ATHLETIC 
                         Δημητρης Μαρινοπουλος

                         PHYSIQUE 1
    1         45       Κωνσταντινος Ζυγορης
    2         36       Νικολαος Παλαμαρας
    3         27       Παναγιωτης Λανης
    4         30       Χρηστος Κυπραιος
    5         34       Βασιλης Βλαχος
    6         24       Λεντι Χασανι

                         PHYSIQUE 2
    1         40       Χριστοφορος Βουλγαρελλης
    2         23       Σωτηρης Σπυρης
    3         84       Αλεξανδρος Αλευριτης

                         ΑΡΧΑΡΙΩΝ
    1         26       Δημητρης Δρακος
    2         31       Ανδρεας Κουκουβιτακης
    3         13       Βασιλης Δετσης

                         JUNIOR BOYBUILDING
    1         124      Γιωργος Φασουλοπουλος

                         BODYBUILDING +50
    1          98      Γιωργος Ντερτινης
    2          61      Λατσο Αντρεικο
    3          63      Αντωνης Στιβακτακης

                         BODYBUILDING +40
    1          22      Nικος Μιχος
    2          46      Κωστας Τατσιος
    3          42      Παναγιωτης Κουσουλακος

                         BODYBUILDING 4
    1          28      Στρατος Μακρης
    2          53      Παναγιωτης Ζωσιμαδης

                         BODYBUILDING 3
    1          50      Αγγελος Καλουδης

                         BODYBUILDING 2
    1          88      Αυγερινος Μαναντακης 

                         BODYBUILDING 1 
    1          122     Σωτηρης Φιλος

                         OVERALL BODYBUILDING
                         1) Στρατος Μακρης                                            
                         2) Αγγελος Καλουδης
                         3) Σωτηρης Φιλος



 Απο το Προεδρειο της NAC HELLAS.

----------


## Polyneikos

Το άρθρο του διαγωνισμού του Μαϊου της NAC Hellas, Mr & Ms Hellas & Greek King 2016, με το μάτι του Χρήστου Τριανταφύλλου, στο *19ο τεύχος του Bodybuilding & Fitness!*

----------


## TRIANTAFYLLOU

αυτο πολύ μ άρεσε ο κατάλληλος άνθρωπος στον κατάλληλο ρόλο και το κάνει με όρεξη και μεράκι και έχει και κοφτερό μάτι  :01. Razz:  :03. Thumb up:  :08. Toast:

----------


## NAC Hellas

> Το άρθρο του διαγωνισμού του Μαϊου της NAC Hellas, Mr & Ms Hellas & Greek King 2016, με το μάτι του Χρήστου Τριανταφύλλου, στο *19ο τεύχος του Bodybuilding & Fitness!*


 Ειμαστε στην ευχαριστη θεση να παρατηρησουμε οτι καποιοι βλεπουν το αθλημα σωστα και οπως πρεπει,υπερανω Ομοσπονδιων,Συνδεσμων και σπονσορων.
 Συγχαρητηρια σε ολους στις εκδοσεις του αθλητη και ιδιαιτερα τον ιδιοκτητη του Κο Σ.Μαραγκακη για την κινηση  αυτη. 

 Απο το Προεδρειο της NAC HELLAS,
 Ο Προεδρος της Σοφοκλης Ταιηλορ.

----------


## Γιώργος Ν. Τουλιάτος

> Ειμαστε στην ευχαριστη θεση να παρατηρησουμε οτι καποιοι βλεπουν το αθλημα σωστα και οπως πρεπει,υπερανω Ομοσπονδιων,Συνδεσμων και σπονσορων.
>  Συγχαρητηρια σε ολους στις εκδοσεις του αθλητη και ιδιαιτερα τον ιδιοκτητη του Κο Σ.Μαραγκακη για την κινηση  αυτη. 
> 
>  Απο το Προεδρειο της NAC HELLAS,
>  Ο Προεδρος της Σοφοκλης Ταιηλορ.


Είναι ευχάριστο ότι ο φίλος και ιδιοκτήτης των Xtreme stores & Αθλητή,Σπύρος Μαραγκάκης αντιμετωπίζει αμερόληπτα και προβάλει όλους τους αγώνες,όπως κι εκείνον στο Hilton.

----------


## ΑΘΛΗΤΗΣ

Ο ΑΘΛΗΤΗΣ προσπαθεί, όσο γίνεται να προβάλλει τις περισσότερες διοργανώσεις, στον βαθμό που μας επιτρέπει ο περιορισμένος χώρος του περιοδικού. 
Η διοργάνωση της NAC δεν θα μπορούσε να λείπει, διότι πραγματοποιείται σε ωραίο χώρο, έχει πολύ καλές συμμετοχές και οι άνθρωποι που ασχολούνται με τη διοργάνωση αγαπούν το άθλημά μας.
Με χαρά μας λοιπόν θα καλύπτουμε μέσω του περιοδικού και τις επόμενες διοργανώσεις της NAC και ευχόμαστε στους διοργανωτές και στον χορηγό της διοργάνωσης να συνεχίσουν αυτήν την προσπάθεια με τον ίδιο ζήλο!

----------


## TRIANTAFYLLOU

μεγάλη υπόθεση η αντικειμενικότητα σε ενα περιοδικό γενικότερα αλλα και ειδικότερα όταν κάνει ρεπορτάζ στο χώρο μας και παρουσιάσεις να τα παρουσιάζει αντικειμενικά και με ανιδιοτέλεια , αυτο χαίρει εκτίμησης και είναι θετικό δείγμα για ένα περιοδικό του χώρου μας που ωφελημένοι είναι όλοι,  αθλητες και χορηγοί απο τις προβολές  :03. Thumb up:

----------

